# Tank cycling !!



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

150 g tank I filled it up
Last Monday or Tuesday with no fish nothing and Thursday I put some food in tank only on Thursday bought 2 small feeders goldfish on Sunday and bought seachem stabilty today put 15 capfuls in and got to put 7 1/2 capfuls for 7 days 

Would the tank be cycled already? Bottle says can put fish in tank
But continue with the dosages so ya anybody? Would I be all good?


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Can I put fish in Tuesday ?!?

I already boigjt 1 aro 14-15 inches


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Keep dosing Seachem stability and keep your feedings to a minimal, yet at the same time, check your water parameters and you'll know if you're tank is fully cycled. I would say being consistent with your stability dosing will expedite the cycling.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure if your tank is cycled or not. You would usually monitor the parameters to know what going on. I've never use Stability....Im the guy who starts the tank and adds few fish & plants to get things going, then slowly add more over time lol never had any issues that way. But going by the instructions on the bottle....it says it should be safe as long as you follow the dosing instructions. If you don't have a test kit, you should get a master kit and monitor the water parameters daily for a week of adding that Aro just to be safe. No expert....just my thoughts


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

What do you mean by monitor the water parameters daily for a week of adding that Aro ?
I have a master testing kit also


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Monitor means perhaps doing water test on ammonia, nitrite, nitrate with your master test kit. See if there's fluctuations. If increase ammonia nitrite nitrate, just do a few extra water changes.

Just follow the bottles instructions. Pretty straight forward and simple.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what he said lol Have you been testing the water? might be helpful to list the results


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I meant daily for for a week of adding the aro what do you mean by that? When I have the aro do it daily ?


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I have test kits liquid test took it to the petshop results 0 amoniainnitraite nitrite 
That was Sunday


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That was sunday, Today is Friday. Did you do a water test? and are the results the same? What are the numbers? High/low?

If you do a quick water test every day or every two days, you can see any changes in your water parameters. By seeing any changes in water parameters, you can deduce whether your tank is properly cycled or not.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jling said:


> I meant daily for for a week of adding the aro what do you mean by that? When I have the aro do it daily ?


I recommended testing the water every day after you add the Aro to make sure no major fluctuations occur. Adding a 15" fish and accounting for feeding it will be the beginning of a bio-load. Best to monitor things for the first week of having it in there... to make sure things stay stable. Better safe then sorry


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I just put stabilty in I will dose it today again and test it on Saturday ? Or it doesn't matter and test it friday I mean today


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I will do test it and post the results today so can you guys pls stay tuned? As you guys are alot of help for me thanks


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

No problem. Just don't worry too much. Fish is hardy, just water change water change water change. But keep an eye on the water test results. Good luck.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Google Cycling a fish tank and/or aquarium nitrogen cycle. You will find a lot of information online about properly cycling a fish tank. Yes, stability helps cycle your tank faster. Its a good product. As others have mentioned you should be testing your water every couple of days for the first few weeks. You may think your tank is cycled because you have barely any fish in the tank. The minute you add the large Arrowana things can and will change. You had a couple of feeder fish in the tank. They arnt producing much for waste. The Arrowana is going to create lots of waste and you might not have enough beneficial bacteria yet to handle the big bio load. Keep up with your water changes and water testing.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Not sure if your tank is cycled or not. You would usually monitor the parameters to know what going on. I've never use Stability....Im the guy who starts the tank and adds few fish & plants to get things going, then slowly add more over time lol never had any issues that way. But going by the instructions on the bottle....it says it should be safe as long as you follow the dosing instructions. If you don't have a test kit, you should get a master kit and monitor the water parameters daily for a week of adding that Aro just to be safe. No expert....just my thoughts


I do the same thing as John


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

To help you in the future, I would not use feeder goldfish to cycle your tank, they are not much of a bioload and can carry disease. A few raw shrimp in the tank would be better than the goldfish. I haven't use anything like cycle or stablitiy before. I can't tell you how fast or how well they cycle your tank. I have enough establish bio-media that I can transfer. You can ask around and get some to put in your filter/filters. I am sure you bought some new media, you can exchange some new media with another hobbyist for some establish one to seed your tank. That will also speed up your cycling time as well.

Lastly, get a test kit. Ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate, better also with PH, GH, and KH. If your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate are all reading zero, and your tank has no plant, your tank hasn't started the cycling process yet.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...D3A498-11726-00000698FC516AA8_zps85b04906.jpg
Check the link thx 
The guy at the petstore gave me
This as well should I pour that in? But he told me to pour then in then the stabilty next day but I did the stabilt first can I still pour it in? Would that bag of stuff make it to better? Faster?'


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Also when my test read tht there are Amonia and nitrate and nitrite anything above 0 do a water change if so how much? And or should I use prime to remove it ? Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

those are just waste from some filter sponge. It acts as food for the bacteria to feed on. The little bit of waste is not much for your stock of fish. But it is something to start your cycling.

But seriously, read and understand the cycling process. Don't just do what people tell you to do but to determine and understand what and how it supposed to work. It will help you in the long run keeping fish happy.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Charles so should I put that in then? Or no ? 
I have been readin but when I get question or for understand I ask here


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

jling said:


> Also when my test read tht there are Amonia and nitrate and nitrite anything above 0 do a water change if so how much? And or should I use prime to remove it ? Thanks


It's normal to have low levels of nitrate in a cycled system and the presence indicates your cycle is complete or getting close to completing. If however you still have ammonia or nitrite present it's time to perform a waterchange. Ammonia is especially harmful to fish and requires quick action.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok water change but don't use prime ?


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Also when I start seein nitrates that Meens the cycle is done compete ? Them how should I get rid of that? By water change ? Or prime ? Thanks


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

When you're seeing just nitrates (no ammonia, nitrite) you're cycle is complete. Nitrate is best removed via waterchanges. I don't know how sensitive Aro's are to nitrate but hardier fish can handle a small Nitrate build up. As suggested by other perform daily tests of your water to see how often you need to change water. Once you've established a good balance/water change schedule you won't need to test the water so often. GL


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

jling said:


> Ok water change but don't use prime ?


You can use prime. Its a great product. If you do use it check the ammonia levels first. Than dose it. Othewise you might think your tank is cycled because the prime has removed all the ammonia but really the Prime is just hiding the high levels. Once your tank is almost cycled you will have a brown algea outbreak. Rub the brown algea off whatever it's growing on. Than you are well on your way.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm testing my water just waiting Amonia came up as 1.0 ppm
Should I just prime in? Or just do a water change ? Thanks 
I'm still in doing the orther tests


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Nitrite 0ppm


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I will post the pic of nitrate I can't tell it's diffrent I'm posting the pic lol


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...1EF21A-13887-0000076CB514A4B0_zpsc6d7a074.jpg

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...902555-13887-0000076CD8885848_zpsc3676ad9.jpg

Check both links test is there for nitrate but I can't tell I held it up and did it and held it down and tryed
What do you think ?
Another test 
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...F831DF-13887-0000076E5D433B04_zpsa3f3ae1a.jpg

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...7F376A-13887-0000076E761F308F_zps85d669b5.jpg
Check those pls and tell me what you think? Thanks


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Ph 7.2 I'm doing the high range ph now


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if your testing a 7.2 ph with the standard test...you *do not *need to use the high range test as it is for testing Ph above 7.8


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

jling said:


> http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...1EF21A-13887-0000076CB514A4B0_zpsc6d7a074.jpg
> 
> http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...902555-13887-0000076CD8885848_zpsc3676ad9.jpg
> 
> ...


Those tests look good to me. It's acceptable. Just keep up with the stability dosage and minimize feeding.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

yup so jobber its all good? how come i got amonia but no nitrite or nitrate?

anything wrong? or is my tank long from cycling thats way?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Your ammonia looks like its zero or close to that doesn't it?


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

ya i know i did not know thats why i post pic


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

My opinion is your tank is ready to go. Do some tests if you want but with that much stability in there it would be a shock if it was not ready to go. Have fun


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Really it's ready , ???


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ammonia looks like a .5 ppm to me maybe higher I wouldn't put arrow in that! unless you doing 50-70% w/c daily and adding prime and stability! didn't you have a cycled tank already? you were just getting bigger one? if so you could use some bio media from that filter? or use that filter! on new tank and the water would help! bacteria is mainly in filter and substrate! always looks for surface to cling to!! Good luck don't rush if you don't have to I learn t my lessons rushing! even with all the chems!! arrow will impact your bio load and worsen things!! **Be careful take it slow get some bacteria in there! some tetras or?? just to help with bacteria!! good luck I'm glad you found a tank!


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Nope I just bought a big one didnt have a another tank I didn't add prime should I ? And why? Should I ? I had few goldfish in there feeders add them in there for a week took them out since I had to raise my tanks tempature to 28 and there's fish poop in there so bacteria still dosing stabilty 
Thanks !


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

hey guys did another test hows this
nitrite 0ppm
amonia .50ppm
and nitrate is being tested should i do a water change for amonia ? or does with prime? thanks


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...DFCF836-1186-0000006F878BFC7B_zps65bf5b58.jpg

Here is a link for nitrate test

Another link 
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...B5A9D15-1186-0000006F8F897BC8_zpse3264f17.jpg


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

if a water change how much water should i remove? 

tank is 6 foot long 27 inches deep and 18 inch width 
tank is not full right to top about 4 inches less
also
how mucjh water i remove how much is 25%? lol
and if i do water change i dose with prime right? and do i do the full dose as of 150 gallon? or only how much water i take out? thanks and plese reply back lots of help thx


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ya not done cycling yet be patient keep up with stability and you have tetras or ?? in there? if put your arrow in there now you would have to do w/c daily I would wait if I were you! or if you can? worry about ammonia should be 0 if nitrite is 0 that means your on your way to a cycled tank! you have to wait to the ammonia gos down to 0 you should see some nitrate when your almost done! be patient you can put fish in and do w/c and prime daily until cycled! but way better for you and fish if you can let nature take it's course! 4-6 weeks is a normal time for a complete cycle longer to established aquarium! see if you can get some bio media (bacteria) from someones filter that will help speed things up!! good luck!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

If you dont have fish in yet dont worry leave it! if there's fish in there you should do 50-70% right away and add your stability back in and prime!!



jling said:


> if a water change how much water should i remove?
> 
> tank is 6 foot long 27 inches deep and 18 inch width
> tank is not full right to top about 4 inches less
> ...


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

i had some goldfish in took them out since i had to raise the temp of the tank to 26-28 for the aro aro is coming home tmr lol`

i already bought the fish i think it will be fine i will test the water and do water changes but the stabilty dose are almost done only a few more days


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

i have a koi pond its all setup been running for 6 months but i think its diffrent tho filter is all running good 
koi pond filter has bio balls the plastic ones


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I wouldnt mix outdoor bio media with indoor IMO. Keep with what you are doing. The arrowana will be fine. Keep dosing prime, Add stability or cycle aswell if you have it. Keep up with weekly water changes and continue testing your water. Any sighns of high ammonia or nitrites do another water change. Its supposed to take 6 weeks to cycle a tank properly. There are ways around that time. Adding stability like you have been is 1 of those ways. Keep an eye on the arrowana. He will tell you if hes happy or not. If he's eating. He's happy


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I will do a water change when I get home then I will add the prime then the stabilty 
How long after can I test my water again ?
I mean
Water change today
Add prime and stabilty 
Then maybe later on today I can retest my water ? 
Thanks


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You should test the water before you do a water change and after you do a water change. See any differences and you'll be enlightened a bit more.

Test the water before you dose prime and test water again after you dose prime. See any differences, and you just learnt something new.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I guess Amonia is 0 what do you think? 
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...0593547D-601-00000023E90AD2C9_zpsef038027.jpg

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...D450BE19-601-00000023EEC53D36_zps09b1ecc1.jpg


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I guess Amonia is 0 what do you think? 
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...0593547D-601-00000023E90AD2C9_zpsef038027.jpg

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...D450BE19-601-00000023EEC53D36_zps09b1ecc1.jpg


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't tell the ph can you guys help me ? 
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...2E1349B-1257-0000007D0B768D43_zpsb1bcf37f.jpg

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...1AEA1AF-1257-0000007D13C657B0_zpsd4d52d9b.jpg


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

jling said:


> if a water change how much water should i remove?
> 
> tank is 6 foot long 27 inches deep and 18 inch width
> tank is not full right to top about 4 inches less
> ...


IMO the easiest way to figure out how much water to remove each water change is by taking a measuring tape. You said 27" deep. So make a tiny mark at 13.5" on the glass with a marker. Theres 50%. Now it might not be actually 50% it might be more might be less but I dont find that too matter. What matters is consistency. Now every water change you go to that line. Doing this will make it alot easier on you and easier on figuring out how much PH up or whatever you decide to add each time.

Your ph looks good. Tough to tell in the picture but it looks around 7.0. The actual PH reading isnt a huge deal. The important part is that it doesnt fluctuate a whole lot. 
What are you sing to raise your PH?

You ammonia should be low. You have no fish in there creating any. Once the arrowana is in the tank, thats when you will want to keep testing ammonia, nitrite, nitrate. For now the tank will look cycled. It isn't but its well on its way.

They do make ammonia sponges that you can add to your filter to help remove ammonia if you are really worried. Fluval makes them along with a few other companies. Just becarefull not to leave the sponge it the filter for too long. They can leach the ammonia back into the tank if left in the filter too long.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not using anything to raise my ph should I ? And why should I? Thanks lol just asking questions


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

If your ph stays at 7.0 without adding and ph up products than you don't need to add anything. However if you find it to be constantly too low than you will need to add something that will raise your Ph & Kh. Some people use baking soda. Others use Seachem products like Ph Neutral. Either methods seems to work. Everyone has there own way of raising Ph. If you do water changes very frequently than adding Ph up products isn't as important because tap water in the lower mainland has a Ph of 6.7 give or take a few points depending on where you live. Adding tap water to your tank will higher your ph if its lower but only to a certain degree. 

Read up on water buffering cappacity. Its up to you on what method you prefer. Homebrew or Brandname?


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I would do brand since I know it's all good 
And home brew I may make a mistake and may need help on the way lol
So overall I choose brand name


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

My new arowana keeps on swimming on the glass he does his swim one end to another but he swims on the glass like he pushes why? Is he sick ? My water is bad ? Idk please help!!!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

take a deep breath... take a step back, and review on what you learn...

1) check your temperature... in other word, make sure your heater is working... I did this many times when I forgot to switch the heaters on after a water change. 

2) if in doubt, check your water parameter. You already know how to do a water test. Keep in mind that you should shake those test solution plastic bottles well before you use them. This will tell you if your water is bad.

3) if behavior is acting not normal, try to take a short video. It is hard to judge by the description you give.

4) make sure the fish is eating... if it eats, it should be fine. fish is more like human, if people are sick, even the favorite food on the table, people won't eat.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup he eats put 1 in yesterday did not eat buy ate when I left
Fed 1 today morning ate it right away in from of my food was floating it ate it put 2 in today didnt relise I had 2 worms in the spoon he did not eat it sunk down rigt away

I fed him kingworms today but won't from tmr going to buy some shrimp would that be good I think he only like floating foods so I also shake all the bottles for the test ? Thanks Charles


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...C1CC2F7-3315-000001B77C7021CC_zpsed7a757e.jpg

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums...3E2C96C-3315-000001B7836695EB_zpsbc49ed69.jpg

Here are the pics I will try for vid soon


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Jul 17, 2013 - YouTube

Jul 17, 2013 - YouTube

Here it is sry don't mind the voices in the back lol

Here is the vid of the fish 
Swimming to and Downthe glass


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Ph came at 7.0-7.2 nitrite 0 nitrate is 5.0 doing Amonia right now


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks good to me!! keep a eye on ammonia!


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

ya maybe should i cut some foam from my koi pond filter? or should use the bio balls the plastic ones and put that in my filter^ thanks


----------

